# Backing Up and Sharing files Over the Network Suggestions



## yangk23 (Mar 27, 2014)

*My father works for a small Senior Home Care and he wants me to become a their computer technician. So, basically, the place have five computers running Windows 7. I was thinking about building a server just enough to store and backup the files. On the server, I can map a network drive and train the users on how to store and open files on a network drive so that I can easily backup all files from one location, the server. The server will run Windows 7, mapping a network drive from the server. Any suggestions?*


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

First suggestion is to find out if this Senior Home Care facility is storing any medical records on these computers and if the staff wants that data centralized. If so, you better get yourself thoroughly up to speed on HIPAA. There are specific guidelines on how medical data is stored and transmitted to protect patient privacy. If you don't follow these guidelines, you and everyone associated with this system can be held legally liable. This is a no joke situation and isn't something that should be viewed as a spare time project. Your father should be aware of this and if he isn't...shame on him.

I have many years of experience in the IT world to include much of it working on highly sensitive US Federal systems. I wouldn't even dream about taking on this project even though it's a very small network without having someone who knows HIPAA requirements.


----------

